# Painted Background



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm setting up a 55 gallon Mbuna tank and would just like to use black paint for the background. Not use if I should use oil or water based paint and what sheen (flat, semi-gloss, satin fish, egg shell) looks the best. Thanks in advance for any advice and suggestions.


----------



## Joe.Lemm (Oct 29, 2012)

I have painted 2 aquariums black. I used a latex paint (Rust Coat) in gloss. They were painted indoors, and I didnt want to deal wth the oil paint smell.

Just be sure to make sure there is absolutely no silicone on the glass or latex paint will not stick.


----------



## VernonBean (Feb 18, 2013)

I always use a flat latex. It depends how much you want your background to stand out. The glossier the paint, the more that your background will stand out. IMO a flat paint causes the background to "fade out" if that makes sense.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I've always used a flat black and painted my intakes the same color.IMO flat makes the the tank look deeper.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

I used a black satin paint; works fine. I don't think I'd go with gloss, though.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

It actually won't matter what sheen you use, when you look at it through the tank. That said, I used flat black on the two tanks I painted. The trick is to be patient and not try to cover too much in the first coat, as it is super easy to pull off the paint if you are like me and IMpatient.


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

nodima said:


> It actually won't matter what sheen you use, when you look at it through the tank. That said, I used flat black on the two tanks I painted. The trick is to be patient and not try to cover too much in the first coat, as it is super easy to pull off the paint if you are like me and IMpatient.


Good thing to know................... :thumb:


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Just painted up my third tank with "Americana" Acrylic paint (black). Works great for me with two coats. Drys fast, and when it cures, it's easily stripped off. I just painted my 75g with blue, decided I like black better, stripped it in 8-9 minutes, now i'll never go back 

This time I had my old plastic background, so I taped it over the paint job to keep any of my equipment from scraping the paint.


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

looks great.............. :thumb:............i just bough some acrylic paint to............... :dancing:


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome! Don't forget to post a pic or two


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry but took me a while to paint the tank, get set up and cycled and fish transferred from my other tank. Came out nice. Photos not the best but still learning

Stock list:
6 yellow labs
6 red zebra
6 acei
1 upside down cat
1 I'm not sure of? May be someone can tell me what it is.









































Anybody know what kind this is?


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking great! :thumb: But, Please tell us you have some egg-crate under that pile of rock. Don't want you to scrape her up now or crush a fish....

And black was the way to go with the colors you got in there. The Yellow and orange fish look awesome against black. I've come to the conclusion (imo) that if you want the tank to stand out, go blue, if you want the fish to be the main focal point, black is the best. (In most cases)


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice work! Here's a tip I learned the hard way. With HOB filters, Run some duct tape along the back of the tank with the filters rest up against the painted part of the tank. I bang mine once cleaning it (ac110) and it pealed the paint off the back of the tank. It threw my O.C.D. in to overdrive. Trust me, It's no fun trying to paint the back of a tank when it's 4inches off the wall.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I glued a small piece of felt on the 'foot' that touches the glass.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

vann59 said:


> I glued a small piece of felt on the 'foot' that touches the glass.


That's a good idea! Here I have my old plastic background taped to the back of the tank to prevent the Aquaclear 110 from scratching:









It actually doubles up as a shade for any thin portions of paint I missed from my shotty paint job. I actually did paint the back black with only 6 inches of room between tank and wall 

Here's the front:


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

we used clear packing tape on the painted glass. it kept the paint from sticking as other posters noted, but was less noticable.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks very good.


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

> This time I had my old plastic background, so I taped it over the paint job to keep any of my equipment from scraping the paint.


I bought the tank used so it came with a plastic background and I taped is over the paint to protect it as you did............. :thumb: ........great advise


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

> Looking great! :thumb: But, Please tell us you have some egg-crate under that pile of rock. Don't want you to scrape her up now or crush a fish....


 I read many post about the use of egg-crate and it was about a 50/50 split to use or not to use.............I didn't use any.....i'll keep any eye on their digging to make sure nothing caves in.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Think the fish your asking about is a kenyi or a socolofi.


----------

